# Cariba Or Nattereri???



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi all, I bought my red when he was 1/2" and at my lfs they told me it was a redbelly so I figure it's a nattereri but Now he's 4" and he got some stripes on his side. a guy just told me he think it's a caribe. Can you guys help me plz


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

another 1


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

last and hope you could help me


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice red


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

thanks


----------



## SERRASOMETHING (Jun 29, 2004)

called heater burn my friend


----------



## SERRASOMETHING (Jun 29, 2004)

I like to put a heater guard on all my tanks for that reason, that may take a long time to go away, very long time.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

nice red!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

heater burn is white :rock:


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

my ps burn took a month to be invisable, and it was a bad burn about 1.5" long...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I dont believe that this is a strange colouration or a disease/heater burn either just chech the photoshoped pics....

1st:


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

And now check the following pic....I 've noticed that you have a fake plastic (or whatever) wood that it is painted with black paint and in some spots it has started to loosing it's colour!
My guesss (crazy but not impossible) is that your P is scratching against this and the paint is left on your fish skin......
Try scraching it with your hand to see if the paint is 'stable' or not.

I may be correct but if not please don't thing that i am crazy cause here it has 38 degrees celcius!!!!


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

get some better side pix dude :nod:


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Even if you already know this, but its a red... 
Those heater burns make it look like a cariba


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

rb...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ya thats a red belly. the black things could easily be from the plastic driftwood which is looking its color :nod:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Looks like a P. natt to me.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

p natt.


----------

